# Need help with clutch problem...



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

I've got a 93 Nissan D21 4x4 4cyl pickup truck.
The other day I went to put it into first gear and it just grinded the gear as if the clutch wasnt pushed in at all... But there was pressure on the clutch petal... so I checked the resevoir on the master cylinder and noticed that it was completely empty.
So I got a friend to come over and help me TRY to bleed the system... I found a nipple under the hood and THOUGHT I had been successful in bleeding the system because I got it to where I could start up the truck, push in the clutch and everything was back to normal or so I thought... 
I drove the truck a mile or two to the store and on the way back it started doing the same thing again... So I got out and checked the master cylinder resevoir and this time it was full... I dont understand!!! did I do something wrong??? Is there something that I dont know about or something that I forgot to do, or maybe I didnt bleed the system correctly??? any suggestions?


----------



## snoopdogie187 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi, underneith the truck on the same line should be another place to bleed it.
I think it is done is stages to make it easier to bleed.

As far as the cylinder being empty, I would watch out for that. I have a 92 pathfinder and in the last year had both clutch cylinders go. (the master went right after the other was fixed). I would just look into why it was empty


----------

